
Looking out to contribute to open source projects in GitHub - evochimp
I am looking out for freelancing assignments and contracts. They want to see my github and Linked in 
account. Since my github account is empty I want to contribute to some 2&#x2F;3 open source projects for free to show off to recruiters. If anyone needs any free  contribution in their github projects please let me know.
======
brudgers
Contributing to open source for free is easier than landing clients. But your
time is better spent looking for clients or just putting some code you have
already written on Github. Just putting some code on Github lets recruiters
check a box if that's all they are doing.

If a recruiter is looking for evidence of specific technical competence on
Github (Java, machine learning, Angular, etc.), no matter what projects you
work on, your work probably won't reflect the specific skill. There are just
too many possible skills.

Anyway, working for free is about the worst approach to a career as a
contractor/consultant/freelancer. Selling is hard and necessary.

~~~
evochimp
Yes, I have a few complete code set with me which legally belong to me. I will
find them and edit some and put in github. Thanks for the suggestions.

~~~
brudgers
Why spend time editing? Having code in your Github account checks the box and
a little editing isn't going to make much difference under detailed technical
review. Spending time finding clients/customers is the most important thing
you can do. It is also the hardest and so easier things that "seem like work,
but are not" are always attractive.

------
smhg
You can search GitHub for open issues that need help:
[https://github.com/search/advanced](https://github.com/search/advanced)

The commonly used label is "help wanted".

You can dig further. Some ideas:

* Issues which are not to old.

* Issues in repos with an average amount of stars (~100).

* Issues with a limited amount of comments.

* Issues of users which project/coding style you like.

...

~~~
evochimp
Thanks for the useful information. I will look into that.

